# Temperatura global + anticiclones



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2008 às 23:14)

Eu gostaria que alguém me explica-se a relação entre a subida das temperaturas globais e aumento do numero de anticiclones ou a pressão dos principais.

Por aquilo que eu tenho lido de raspão e que entendi é que: 

Quando planeta está a aquecer a pressão diminui nos anticiclones e ás vez até se reduzem (em numero).

Quando o planeta está a arrefecer o numero de anticiclones aumenta ou então a pressão aumenta no seu centro.

Será verdade ?? 

Aqui fica um excerto:







"O aquecimento pelo EEA (causa) provocaria um abaixamento da pressão (efeito), pois o ar quente subiria, sem a subsidência (pressão vertical de cima para baixo) dos anticiclones. A teoria do efeito de estufa antropogénico fica cientificamente rejeitada…

Esta pseudo teoria não admite um aumento da pressão. Como este aumento não pode ser ignorado (a prova dos nove está na figura!), é necessário seguir “outro caminho” para explicar o fenómeno real registado pelos manómetros."

In: http://www.cienciahoje.pt/index.php?oid=9001&op=all


----------



## Vince (5 Mar 2008 às 17:56)

Mário, antes de comentar isso deixa-me explicar uma coisa que não sei se já te tinhas apercebido e que julgo ser importante.
Toda a teoria cientifica actual do clima assenta na teoria da circulação atmosférica das células de Hadley, Ferrel e Polar, que explicam tudo o que sabemos sobre o clima, desde as baixas e altas pressões, o Jet, a distribuição do calor, etc,etc.

O Eng. Rui Moura autor do artigo renega pelo menos parcialmente esta teoria, acredita numa teoria alternativa de um climatologista francês chamado Marcel Leroux, a teoria dos AMP, anti-ciclones móveis polares, que são as massas de ar frio polar. Além do Rui Moura, o Leroux tem outros seguidores, como por exemplo o espanhol Antón Uriarte, entre outros. Como não sei quase nada sobre esse assunto pois a literatura disponível é escassa, não comento a teoria pois não estou minimamente informado. Mas para quem quiser, aqui está o pouco que existe: 

- L'AMP et « la Météo » (Marcel Leroux)
- A Lesson in Meteorology Mobile Polar Highs (Marcel Leroux)
- Circulación atmosférica segundo Marcel Leroux (Antón Uriarte)
- Circulação atmosférica (Rui Moura)
- Mobile Polar highs over Australia Origins and Effect on Rainfall


Quanto ao artigo aponto pelo menos uma pequena critica. Pressões mais altas em Portugal podem explicar as nossas secas mas não devem ser utilizadas para discutir o clima global. Podem servir para rebater o que dizem muitas vezes erradamente os media, mas acho que o Eng.Rui Moura dá demasiada atenção aos media e por vezes não se apercebe que acaba por cometer o mesmo erro que tantas vezes critica, que é a de falar de eventos locais a propósito do clima global.

Quanto à teoria clássica, como a Terra recebe mais calor por insolação nas latitudes equatoriais, o ar aquece e sobe gerando baixas pressões nas regiões próximas do equador. Ora esse ar ao subir tem que dar lugar a outro que vem das latitudes subtropicais gerando nestas altas pressões devido à circulação do ar nesta célula chamada de Hadley. O Ar sobe nos trópicos gerando baixas pressões e depois desce nos subtropicos gerando altas pressões. 











Estas imagens com o esquema típico da circulação da atmosfera é uma simplificação geral para se entender o conceito, mas na realidade toda esta circulação está sujeita à geografia do local (continentes/oceanos/etc) e à dinâmica da atmosfera em determinado momento obviamente.
Para um artigo mais detalhado sobre tudo isto, dá uma olhadela aqui:

 Circulação Global da Atmosfera (Vera Schlanger – Hungarian Meteorological Service/ Mário Pereira - Dep. de Física, UTAD, Portugal)










Existindo maior aquecimento teoricamente aumentariam as altas pressões subtropicais, mas sempre compensadas pelas baixas pressões noutras regiões neste circuito geral de circulação atmosférica. Mas não faço ideia se será mesmo assim, pois o clima é complexo e raramente há relações causa-efeito imediatas e óbvias. A análise disso deve ser extremamente complexa de descodificar.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2008 às 19:51)

Obrigadão Vince pelas informações


----------



## AnDré (6 Mar 2008 às 01:41)

Vince disse:


> Quanto à teoria clássica, como a Terra recebe mais calor por insolação nas latitudes equatoriais, o ar aquece e sobe gerando baixas pressões nas regiões próximas do equador. Ora esse ar ao subir tem que dar lugar a outro que vem das latitudes subtropicais gerando nestas altas pressões devido à circulação do ar nesta célula chamada de Hadley. O Ar sobe nos trópicos gerando baixas pressões e depois desce nos subtropicos gerando altas pressões.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Existindo maior aquecimento teoricamente aumentariam as altas pressões subtropicais, mas sempre compensadas pelas baixas pressões noutras regiões neste circuito geral de circulação atmosférica. Mas não faço ideia se será mesmo assim, pois o clima é complexo e raramente há relações causa-efeito imediatas e óbvias. A análise disso deve ser extremamente complexa de descodificar.



Hey Mário Barros!

Só vi agora este tópico, mas felizmente um dos nossos Administradores já deu a conhecer, e muito bem, o que teoricamente acontece com um aumento da temperatura na atmosfera. É claro que como o Vince disse, o clima é algo extremamente complexo, mas eu acho que passa muito pelo que ele disse. E que eu de certa forma também já refeir no tópico do aquecimento global, ou seja, teoricamente, um maior aquecimento da atmosfera, implica maior dinâmica da mesma, logo maiores altas e baixas pressões, o que dá origem a fenómenos mais extremos, quer ao nivel do frio/calor quer em termos de precipitação/seca.


----------

